# Little Cams for VG33e in Hardbody



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 1994 D21 with the VG30 at 249,500 miles.

I'm starting to get blow-by in the rings, so I'm looking at picking up a JDM VG33e.

I wanted to comment on this old thread, but the site has it locked down:

http://www.nissanforums.com/truck-suv/42493-performance-cams-vg33e.html

There, morepower2 "Mike" said the VG33 has 230 degree duration cams.

The mildest cams upgrade I could find was for the 256H version (256 degree duration) from Schneider (1500-5500 RPM).

```
Part Number:              17070
Grind Number:             256-H
Intake Duration (gross):  256
Exhaust Duration (gross): 256
Intake Duration (.050”):  204
Exhaust Duration (.050”): 204
Intake Valve Lift:        .420" (using 1.5 rocker arm ration)
Exhaust Valve Lift:       .420" (using 1.5 rocker arm ration)
Lobe Separation:          110
Intake Valve Lash:        .000"
Exhaust Valve Lash:       .000"
RPM Range:                1500-5500
```
All of Schneider's grinds are listed here:

Schneider Racing Cams - Naturally Aspirated

I still want to occasionally pull a trailer.










I do not want to race anyone in my Hardbody.

I'd like to stick with the stock ECM. Is that possible, or will I need to ship mine off to Wolf to be reprogrammed?

Could anyone give me any pointers?

If "Mike" is still on here, I'd love to get his input. It sounds like he knows this stuff.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This is a fairly common swap. You don't need to do anything with the ECM as it will be fine for the VG33E. There should be several threads on the web about the swap (if not into a Hardbody, then into a WD21 Pathfinder). I believe they use the VG30 distributor and upper plenum (possibly the lower intake, but I don't remember). The 3.3 has bigger exhaust studs, but the 3.0 exhaust manifold still works. There are differences in the belt system, crank pulley and diameter of the crank "snout" where the crank pulley installs and I believe that's where most of the issues arise. IIRC, the VG30 used two different crank snout diameter. VG30's in the trucks use V-belts whereas VG33's use serpentine belts, so that's where you need to really pay attention and get info for your swap. Also remember that the oil filter is in the front on the VG33 and not on the passenger side of the block, like the VG30, but I don't believe that is an issue. A little Google-ing should bring up some results. Good luck! 
One more thing... It was hard to determine if you were looking at replacing cams in the VG33. The VG33 was designed to be more or a torque engine (which you want in a truck) compared to the VG30. The stock cams will probably suit you just fine for your towing application. A common swap by some is to use the cams from a VG30 into the VG33 for more horsepower, but that sacrifices torque. I would imagine you would prefer the torque over the HP.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

@smj:

I guess I didn't phrase my question very clearly.

I'm following a nice write-up on Infamous about doing the 3.0 to 3.3 swap.

VG33 Swap, All you need to know - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

My main question here is if those mild Schneider cams are going to require the $600 ECM rework by Wolf Technologies.

Jim Wolf Technology website

I'm not particularly interested in having the top speed limiter removed or rpm limiter raised, but rather if optimizing fuel map/timing curve will be necessary with those cams.

If it isn't necessary, that is a big extra expense on my engine swap that I don't need to worry about.

How would I know if it is needed or not?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I look forward to pulling this with the VG33E and those mild cams.


----------

